# Wing Chun



## jmai13 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, im thinkning of joining a martial art thing provided by my campus, what is wing chun about?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2007)

My experience with Wing Chun is very limited, never got past Sil Lum Tao&#8230; twice now.

However there are many on MT with vast experience in Wing Chun that can likely help you more than I

But this may give you some idea

Wing Chun (aka Yong Chun)
http://www.answers.com/topic/wing-chun

You may also want to post your question here
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=63

Also take a look around there is a lot there about Wing Chun


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2007)

It's a great close-in, intricate, punching-centered, relatively quick to learn Chinese style. I did it for a while (then moved) and liked it. try it!


----------



## qwksilver61 (Dec 5, 2007)

Do it! Just Do it.


----------

